# Shark Fishing Mid-Bay Bridge?



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone ever catch any sharks around the mid-bay bridge? I have some family in town and was thinking of trying to put them on some sharks since the weather in the Gulf looks crappy this weekend.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

of it been dry for a few Weeks then they may come into the bay but from the reports I've heard it not salty enough for any regular sightings


----------



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info, maybe I'll try closer to the pass/destin bridge.


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Everything from large sea turtles, grouper, bull reds, spanish, bull sharks, large jacks roam in and around those pilings. 

I personaly have had 25lbs. jacks eaten before I could get them to the boat. When I got the head to the boat there where 3 bulls sharks swimming circles around it. Have heard of plenty of stories of guys getting eaten off by bulls when reeling in large redfish. Truth me there are certainly sharks around MB bridge!

I've hooked tarpon and and seen cobia around there also. It's a fishy place for sure. Tide needs to be moving. Casts net some menheaden/pogy and chunk/chum and it would be long. I get cut off my shark a good bit when trying to catch bull reds and large jacks while chumming. 

Try the pilings # 25-40 counting from the south end of bridge. Anchor, chum and hold on. The channel can be a good spot also, I belive its 35ft. there and about 11-15ft. on the south end. Fish where you find the larger schools of baitfish moving with the tide.

Tight lines!

I've seen them in the shallows on the SW side of MB also while running back home.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

20cent- I havent shark fished there, but I can tell you the biggest shark I have ever hooked was inshore near some structure. I wont give away my honey-hole, but dont brush off inshore spots for big sharks.

We were fishing inshore last year because of the June Grass and yaked a bait out about 100 yards in 18ft of water. I was using a Penn 6/0 with 80lb mono and never could even slow him down. I had the drag as tight as it would go and all I could do was hold on. I am not the biggest or strongest guy around, but consider myself in pretty good shape. After 10 solid minutes of just trying to gain back a few yards of line, I had to pass the rod to my friend. 
Never could gain any line. Eventually got him to stop and hold, but never gained an inch of line. Finally broke off after a few more minutes but I was almost completely spooled. Dont know how big it was but we have caught 6-8' sharks on smaller tackle with much less effort.
Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## 20cent (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys! Hopefully this weather let's up so I can get out there.


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I quit wade fishing around there because I had about an 7-8'bull come to close for comfort in about 3-4ft of water. The sharks are there i just don't know exactly where to fish for them.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

hmmm guess what I heard must be from the north end with all the freshwater streams coming in....


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I have seen bull sharks in niceville/ val p/ rocky bayou. Babies and adults. They are all throughout the bay


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I'll have to change my line of thinking then, thanks


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

3 weeks ago, I had an 8-10 ft Hammerhead swim within touching distance of the boat with his top fin cutting the water. We were anchored up under the destin bridge. Good Luck!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

devinsdad said:


> 20cent- I havent shark fished there, but I can tell you the biggest shark I have ever hooked was inshore near some structure. I wont give away my honey-hole, but dont brush off inshore spots for big sharks.
> 
> We were fishing inshore last year because of the June Grass and yaked a bait out about 100 yards in 18ft of water. I was using a Penn 6/0 with 80lb mono and never could even slow him down. I had the drag as tight as it would go and all I could do was hold on. I am not the biggest or strongest guy around, but consider myself in pretty good shape. After 10 solid minutes of just trying to gain back a few yards of line, I had to pass the rod to my friend.
> Never could gain any line. Eventually got him to stop and hold, but never gained an inch of line. Finally broke off after a few more minutes but I was almost completely spooled. Dont know how big it was but we have caught 6-8' sharks on smaller tackle with much less effort.
> Good luck and let us know how it turns out!


Are you sure it wasn't a big giant ray? Sharks don't usually "stop and hold". And bull sharks don't give a shit about rain or fresh water....they'll be back there until the water gets cold.


----------

